#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [照片] 獅子王百老匯舞台劇

## 麻熊

實在是太好看了^^
而且很生動喔
若你買的位子是4000元以上
其他演員會在4000以元上的觀眾席上出現
還不快去買票

----------


## 阿翔

圖太小了，
看不清楚XD
大大可以把圖放大一點在放上來嗎？

----------


## 麻熊

對不起 再貼一張

----------


## 阿翔

嗯！
這個就看得很清楚了，
真是麻煩你了對不起大大~
可以介紹一下嗎？

----------


## 麻熊

http://www.lionkingtaiwan.com.tw/
我想在這網站應該有詳細的介紹了(因為我很懶惰)
第一張的照片不敢放大
因為著作權的關係

----------


## 黑貓騎士

我這一陣子與他無緣了...

因為高三的關係...  :Sad:  

只好看"獅子王"動畫版過過乾癮了.

(獅子王可是動畫中的經典加經典哩)

----------


## 小劍

在下今年也同為剛畢業的高三生，但也還是準備在17日要去看了！
買的也是4000元以上的票，這麼難得的表演不看可惜啊！

----------


## 照

這樣讓我好失望喔ˊˋ....
圖好小 不過這也本來就不能拍的
好想去看喔 可是都不行 不 到會不會出DVD

不過這位大大阿 ...

主題影片好像不太對吧 ="=
主題影片的意思是裡面要有真正影片吧

你應該貼個照片才對吧 = ="

----------


## J.C.

我來分享一下之前在上海演出的獅子王舞台劇照片吧
現場有道具的展出 不知道台灣會不會有呢?

----------


## 麻熊

> 不過這位大大阿 ... 
> 
> 主題影片好像不太對吧 ="= 
> 主題影片的意思是裡面要有真正影片吧 
> 
> 你應該貼個照片才對吧 = ="


我 影片 照片 傻傻分不清楚 = ="




> 在下今年也同為剛畢業的高三生，但也還是準備在17日要去看了！ 
> 買的也是4000元以上的票，這麼難得的表演不看可惜啊！


表演時不要亂跑喔！= =
其他演員會在觀眾席上表演




> 我來分享一下之前在上海演出的獅子王舞台劇照片吧 
> 現場有道具的展出 不知道台灣會不會有呢?


在小巨蛋外只擺圖像而以QQ
在上海居然那麼的好@@  (台灣沒救)

----------


## 則

本來想要看的

不過那時好位子幾乎都被買走了

所以跟獅子王是無緣

哪天出公演DVD再去買吧((有可能嗎?!

有去看過的描述一下再演什麼應該不過分吧^^;

----------


## 狼佐

幾乎跟動畫版獅子王一模一樣，只有幾個橋段有經過修改，我去看的時候是買3200的票，超遠的Orz(跪)

不過全程使用望遠鏡，場面浩大真的令人很感動!

直到現在還回味無窮，真希望有一天能看第二次


J.C.有買到刀疤的衣服耶QwQ我去看的時候幾乎都賣完了，挺想問工作人員可不可以把他身上那件脫下來賣我…

雖然其他週邊也各有特色啦，不過還是刀疤的衣服最暢銷XD

----------

